# Season Opening 2014



## Meadow_Cologne (28. Februar 2014)

Wer in absehbarer Zeit den Kauf eines Radon Bike in Erwägung zieht, vielleicht ist ja was dabei?

Angeblich gelten die auf der Internetseite präsentierten Angebote nur am 15.3. im Megastore in Bonn.

Wer mag kann ja mal reinschauen:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-28-02-14--Season-Opening-am-15-03--im-Megastore-_id_26521_.htm


----------



## Bierschinken88 (10. März 2014)

Wirds zum "Season Opening" auch Rabatte auf Zubehör geben?
Z.b. so eine 20%-Aktion wie beim Oktoberfest?

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. März 2014)

@ Bierschinken88:
es wird auch Rabattierungen auf Zubehör und Bekleidung geben, es gibt also jede Menge Schnäppchen zu ergattern.


----------



## ChrisStahl (13. März 2014)




----------



## ChrisStahl (13. März 2014)

Zur Info an alle User hier, die uns am 15.3 besuchen wollen. Wir gewähren außerdem 10% auf alle lieferbaren Bikes aller Marken (bis auf Slide Carbon)
20% auf alle Teile (außer Go Pro, Campagnolo und Shimano), 20% auf Bikewear, Streetwear, Outdoor, Fashion (Alle Label), Schuhe, Helme, Brillen, Nahrung, Komponenten, Laufräder. Die Prozente gelten auf die UvPs der Hersteller und nur am Samstag einmalig bis 18.00 im Megastore.
Bitte parkt oben auf den Parkplätzen der Telekom. 500 Meter. Bedenkt, dass aufgrund der hohen Besucherzahl nur eingeschränkte Beratung und Probefahrt möglich sein wird. Geduld mitbringen und entspannt sein. Wir haben tolles Programm.


----------



## Nils82 (15. März 2014)

Ich finde es sehr schwach, das man über 100 km durch die gegen fährt und dann nur ein defektes swoop210 zur Verfügung steht. Wenn man dann alternativ beim testcenter in winterberg schaut, gibt's da auch keins. Sorry aber das geht garnicht.


----------



## ChrisStahl (15. März 2014)

Nils82 schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr schwach, das man über 100 km durch die gegen fährt und dann nur ein defektes swoop210 zur Verfügung steht. Wenn man dann alternativ beim testcenter in winterberg schaut, gibt's da auch keins. Sorry aber das geht garnicht.



http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-210-9.0-20249 KW13! in 14 Tagen - steht eindeutig da. Dann stehen die auch in Winterberg. Geduld, Geduld.


----------



## mtintel (15. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-210-9.0-20249 KW13! in 14 Tagen - steht eindeutig da.


Bei mir steht da "Die angebene Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden" und wenn man sucht, landet man auf http://www.bike-discount.de/de/praesenz/search/q-swoop-210 und sieht dort 2 Modelle, klickt man auf diese, kommt wieder die Fehlermeldung.

EDIT: Geht bei mir jetzt auch wieder


----------



## ChrisStahl (15. März 2014)

mtintel schrieb:


> Bei mir steht da "Die angebene Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden" und wenn man sucht, landet man auf http://www.bike-discount.de/de/praesenz/search/q-swoop-210 und sieht dort 2 Modelle, klickt man auf diese, kommt wieder die Fehlermeldung.



Geht ohne Probleme


----------



## Nils82 (15. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-210-9.0-20249 KW13! in 14 Tagen - steht eindeutig da. Dann stehen die auch in Winterberg. Geduld, Geduld.



Verkauf und Ausstellung sind ja schon 2 Paar Schuhe und das posting bei Facebook ließ auch auf was anderes schließen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (15. März 2014)

Nils82 schrieb:


> Verkauf und Ausstellung sind ja schon 2 Paar Schuhe und das posting bei Facebook ließ auch auf was anderes schließen.



Wahnsinn......da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katzebulli (15. März 2014)

Korrekte Veranstaltung,Essen,Trinken,Mitarbeiter,Angebote, alles Top.


----------

